# First Cichlid Tank



## adotson85 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally done cycling and now I'm ready to add fish. Already put in my Syndotis and have some Saulosi, Mangiano and Perlmutts on the way. This is a pic of the tank during cycling. I will post more when I get fish in it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the rocks and plants, I'm looking forward to seeing this fully stocked.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you planning on filling it up all the way?


----------



## adotson85 (Sep 22, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Nice job on the rocks and plants, I'm looking forward to seeing this fully stocked.


Thanks! Spent alot of time studying up and moving stuff around.



metricliman said:


> Are you planning on filling it up all the way?


Haha.. yes I am. It is currently filled all the way. That picture was taken when I was cycling. I only kept the tank about 75% full so that water changes would be easier.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

What size tank is it?


----------



## adotson85 (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a 55g. Length is 48". I received my fish last night and the tank looks great. So far I have 1 syndotis ocellifer, 1 rubberlip pleco, 10 maingano, 10 perlmutt and 10 saulosi. Hoping to get down to 1:5 of each species over time. Hoping to get some pictures up soon.


----------

